# Are plugins platform agnostic?



## LJR69 (Jul 24, 2009)

Will all plugins for LR work on both PC and Mac systems? For example in PS some scripts won't work on the Mac as they use VBScript, likewise Applescript scripts won't run on a PC. Is it something I need to be aware before purchasing a plugin for LR?


----------



## pknoot (Jul 24, 2009)

I use them on both my PC and Mac LR installations with no issues.


----------



## johnbeardy (Jul 24, 2009)

Largely, yes. But it depends on the plug-in. The core Lua language is the same on each platform, but it's possible to make calls which don't work on one or the other. The situation is more analagous to writing PS scripts using JavaScript.


----------



## LJR69 (Jul 24, 2009)

So it seems from what you are saying that generally, i.e. in most cases, they are completely platform independent, but very occasionally you'll get one that will only work on a specific platform. 
Thanks!


----------



## johnbeardy (Jul 24, 2009)

Assume they will be cross platform unless the developer says otherwise. Only a very few are limited to Mac or PC.

John


----------



## LJR69 (Jul 24, 2009)

That's great! Thanks.


----------



## theturninggate (Jul 24, 2009)

I can tell you that some of the third-party web engines behave differently using LR/Mac and LR/Win based on the Lightroom Web module's dependency on the native browser (Mac/Safari, Windows/IE) to generate the web gallery preview. Internet Explorer is much more prone to throw fits over Javascript, and is therefore less stable than the Mac version.


----------

